# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Помощь в лечении сети от Kido/Conficker

## DVi

Внимание!

Объявление от вирусных аналитиков Лаборатории Касперского: Ищем в Москве небольшую сеть (до 10 компьютеров) зараженную в настоящее время червем Kido/Conficker. С нашей стороны бесплатная помощь по лечению. 

*Контактный адрес*: [email protected]

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Hanson

а в чем прикол?

----------


## DVi

Нужна зараженная сетка для исследования червя. Ну и для лечения, естественно. Все написано в объявлении.

----------


## Hanson

а что они немогут сделать себе маленькую сетку и заразить ее?:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> а что они немогут сделать себе маленькую сетку и заразить ее?:


Они все могут  :Smiley:  Но практика показывает, что для нормального тестирования технологий желателен тест на реальной сети, а стенд ... Это касается и исследования, и диагностики, и лечения

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Жалко я не в Москве, а то бы с ребятами из ЛК пивка бы попили

----------


## avatar83

Зараженная сеть в 150 компов, правда не в Москве. Болеем уже 3 месяца, ставим заплатки. антивирусник лицензионный, обновляется, но по факту вирус действует..

----------


## DVi

*Контактный адрес*: [email protected]

----------

